# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Shoulder pain when doing Incline DB and Fly machine

## MaGiCJNG

Everytime i do these two exercises, i get pain in my shoulder. Can anyone give me some good tips of how to take that away. It affects my workout for sure, and i figure its a form issue, but i have tried practically everything to correct it and it still seems to hurt...ONLY with these two exercises though.

Also, any suggestions for building the inner top portion of the chest? My chest is seriously lacking in this area.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks guys.

----------


## facile

How long have those exercises been in your routine ? 

Try skipping those 2 exercises for a while and subsitute others that work your chest and front delts. When my shoulders act up I 'll wswitch up to plate loaded cybex machines to give the joint a break. 

Hard to critique your form here, do you have a friend or trainer whom can watch you ?

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Well, i work out with a friend but i'm way more knowledgable than he is. I pretty much gave him a workout guide.

I mean i have been working out since i was 19 (on and off albeit) and i am 27 now...but i just dont know what it could be. 

I havent used those two exercises in a while. I will use the fly machine just to hit the middle of my chest. Cant think of any other good exercise that hits it like that machine (pec dec or cables maybe, but i like the feel of the flys).

Could it be the actual degree of the incline? Is there any tips i can do with my shoulders or chest or my form?

I just read to squeeze my shoulder blades together and keep it that way throughout the exercise. I dont think i ever did that.

Thanks guys (thanks facile for the response).

----------


## MaGiCJNG

And to add to that, i REALLY REALLY want to build some type of meat in the upper part of my chest. My titties are weird...lots of meat on the outsides and bottom, but no meat in the middle or top. 

Incline presses would obviously help me out in that area as well as the flys.

FIGURES!!!

----------


## jerseyboy

The shoulder pain could be rotator cuff or a bone spur. I have bone spurs in my shoulders from working on cars for 15 years. Deca helps a whole lot.

I've been doing these upward cable crossovers for years and they built up my upper chest alot after my gyno surgery. Incline flies too.

http://www.myfit.ca/exercisedatabase...xercises&ID=39

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Yo Jersey boy thanks...you hittin up SURF this year haha?

----------


## jerseyboy

Every year I say I won't but I always end up there at least once or twice. I live about 5 minutes away. I'm getting too old for that scene. I still love the music and the beach though. Just hate the crowd and the obnoxious people.

----------


## MaGiCJNG

I hear you on that. I actual hated going there when i was younger (21/22) but now that i'm older, I just block those obnoxious people out and go for the drinks, the beach and the music and have a blast.

I refuse to go there at night though haha thats when the trouble begins!

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Oh, and of course the snotty, stuck up bitches that go there too!!!

----------


## hobbs9963

Rotator was my first thought as well. I have the same problem but i found that it helps when i raise the seat on the pec deck and do high reps on both.

----------


## MaGiCJNG

I tried to raise AND lower the seat some with no luck. That was my initial thought with fly machine (i dont have trouble with the pec deck). I tried adjusting it so that my hands would be at chest level when they meet, and i still get pain. I'm going to try the squeezing of the shoulder blades next time i do this machine.

----------


## jerseyboy

I seem to have less pain doing Arnold presses. I can do incline flies too but I do em real slow.

----------


## jthepitlover

I was a trainer for years and did tons of shoulder rehab with people. My first instinct is that this is a nerve issue. I'm going to spare you the tech anatomy talk and explain this simply. There is a nerve that runs through your shoulder joint. Often there is a slight impingement on this nerve when the humerus is in a pronated position (palms down) such as the common grip during a shoulder or bench press. Rotating the humerus out allows for a larger space at the joint where the nerve passes through and can reduce this pain. So in short, try rotating your grip outwards during the shoulder press (palms facing your sides). As far as flys on the machine, don't do them for now. There are so many better chest exercises. This one isn't worth exacerbating this injury over. Machines and strait bars limit the range of motion where as dumbells allow for a full range of motion and that is the problem 90% of the time with any shoulder pain.

Also, throw in some rotator cuff exercises

----------


## beefjerky

I do significant warming up of the shoulders. Also I do RC exercises. My range of motion on DB presses is pretty limited because it's unnecessary to go all the way down, and all the way up, touching the DB at the top. And like J said, turn that grip in, and bring those elbows closer to your sides.

----------


## silversurfer

i also had a rotator cuff injury, and deca would numb it 100% but hurt so bad about 2-3 weeks after last shot. Glucosamine also helped alot. i just took off a couple weeks at a time, took my glucosamine, stretched before work out and did rotar cuff exercises before chest work out. it eventually got better. but still haunts me time to time.

not stretching, bad form, or going too heavy will definitly hurt you.

----------


## bleachfix

jthepitlover... I'd like to get more information about what you're talking about. Do you know if the condition is permanent or if it goes away with time/therapy?

----------


## youngbb333

It may sound weird but IMO it is propably a tendinis of the long head of the biceps. You should do some research on it  :Wink:

----------


## lovbyts

> It may sound weird but IMO it is propably a tendinis of the long head of the biceps. You should do some research on it


There are some good stretching techniques for stretching the tendons. Good for tendinitis as well as rotator cuff injury.

----------


## dec11

> jthepitlover... I'd like to get more information about what you're talking about. Do you know if the condition is permanent or if it goes away with time/therapy?


he isnt around anymore. search the injuries section and you'll find plenty of info

----------

